# Engine light, stabilitrak, traction



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Diagnostics needs to be performed at this point in time and yes you should be worried about driving ... i had that experience similar and the coil pack gave out while driving . I did manage to coast to the side of the road ..
I do not mean to scare you at this point in time . I do express that you try to see if there are any loose ground straps before you take the journey to the dealer or your mechanic .


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

akjenecke said:


> A couple of days before my last service, my check engine light came on. The dealership said it was a "lean" code and probably an oxygen sensor. Coming back into town after a trip out of state, the idle became rough. Almost bouncing at stoplights. Tonight the stabilitrak and traction messages were flashing on my control center.
> I have a 2012 Cruze with 66,000 miles. Any ideas what this could be? Monday is the soonest I can get in to the shop. Should I be worried to drive it?


Hello akjenecke, 


I am sorry to hear that you are experiencing concerns with your Cruze. I hope all goes well today during your appointment. If you require any assistance or would like for us to reach out to the dealership on your behalf as an extra layer of assistance, please feel free to send us a private message. We are always glad to be of assistance. 


Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This sounds like exactly what my Cruze did when the PCV valve failed. We really need the codes to assist.


----------

